# Bulova 98B210: how to reset chrono minute hand? Not in manual??



## mugget

Hi all,

This is has been really bugging me for a bit - the chrono minute hand won't reset to zero and there is no mention of how to do this in the manual!

Its my work watch so I use it all day every day... hopefully someone can help get this sorted so I can stop timing on my phone.

Cheers!


----------



## mugget

No one has any insights on this..?

I just got around to contacting Bulova during the week - they sent me out the tech instructions which I was excited to receive... only to open the PDF and see it was the same manual I already had, which contains zero mention of resetting the chrono minute hand. 

Hhmmm... nothing back from Bulova yet. What to do...


----------



## yankeexpress

Have you tried multiple minute correction of the SECONDS dial? 
So that it advances the minutes to 60?


----------



## scuba dude

Put the crown to the last position, and press the button above. 1 click per second.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scuba dude

Put the crown to the last position, and press the button above. 1 click per second.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mugget

Thanks *yankeexpress*, have tried multiple rotations of the seconds hand - does not affect chrono minutes.

*scuba dude* - you mean press the chrono reset button (button "B" in the manual)? That only advances the seconds hand, no affect on chrono minute hand.

Starting to follow up on this for warranty repair... :/


----------



## yankeexpress

The page before the page pictured in the OP photo may have the answer:

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/458327/Bulova-Chronograph.html


----------



## yankeexpress

The page before the page pictured in the OP photo may have the answer:

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/458327/Bulova-Chronograph.html

CHRONOGRAPH ADJUSTMENTNOTES- 1.When adjusting the Chrono hands, each push of button "A" willmove the hand one increment, but holding the button "A" in will move thehands rapidly. 2. If you wait more than 30 seconds to adjust the hands afteractivating this feature (Step 2 below), you will need to repeat step "2" again.1. * Pull the crown at 3 o'clock out to position "III" (see diagram -hand settingposition).2. Push and hold both buttons "A" and "B" at the same time. When theChrono second hand (long hand) makes one rotation, the hand adjustmentfunction is now activated.*ChronographTIME SECOND HANDBUTTON "A"CHRONO START/STOPCROWN POSITIONLARGE HANDSETTING POSITION-TURN TO SETDATE SETTING POSITIONTURN TO SETDATEBUTTON "B"CHRONO RESETCHRONO SECOND HAND3. Next, the three chrono hands can be adjusted using the buttons.-The "A" button will move each hand into the correct "zero" (12 o'clock) position.-The "B" button will activate the next hand in the sequence to be adjusted.4. The adjustment sequence is as follows:a. After step "2" above, push button "A" to move the long chrono secondhand to "zero" position.b. Push button "B" to activate the next hand to be set - Chrono Hours.c. Use button "A" again to move the chrono hours (at 6 o'clock), to "zero".d. Push button "B" again to activate the last hand- the chrono minutes atthe 10 o'clock position.e. Use button "A" again to move the chrono minutes hand to the "zero" position.f. Chrono adjustment is completed. Push the crown back in to runningposition "I" and proceed to "USING THE CHRONOGRAPH".USING THE CHRONOGRAPHNOTES ON CHRONO OPERATIONThe functions of the Chrono hands are (see diagram):Long second hand indicates Chrono seconds.Small hand, at the 10 o'clock position, indicates Chrono minutes.Small hand at the 6 o'clock position indicates Chrono hours.BASIC CHRONO OPERATION1. Insure that the three Chronograph hands (refer to the diagram) are positionedat the "zero" or 12 o'clock position. If not, then go to the preceding sectiontitled "THE CHRONOGRAPH".2. If hands are positioned properly, then start Chrono measurement by pushingbutton "A".3. Stop the Chrono by pushing button "A" at the end of the measurement time.4. Chrono measurements can be added together to accumulate measurements.Simply push button "A" repeatedly to: START; STOP; START; STOP etc.5. When all Chronograph measurements are completed, push button "B" toreturn Chrono hands to the "zero" position.SPLIT OR LAP TIME CHRONO FUNCTIONPrimarily used to keep track of "laps" in running competitions. You can stop theChrono to take note of a completed lap time, then continue measurement with-out interruption of the overall elapsed time.1. Push button "A" to start Chrono measurement.2. Push button "B" at the completion of a "lap". Hands will stop. Take note ofthe elapsed time.3. Push button "B" again. The hands will catch up to the actual elapsed timeand continue to run.Repeat steps 2 and 3 as often as needed.4. At completion of all needed measurements, push button "A" to stop theChrono.5. Push button "B" to return the hands to the "zero" position. A second push of"B" may be necessary depending on the whether the hands were movingwhen "A" was pushed in step 4.Watch Setting Guide7/2008


----------



## mugget

Thanks for that - but I'm not sure that document applies to the Precisionist chrono? I have 4 subdials and only 3 are pictured/listed in those functions. Also when I press A+B buttons the second hand doesn't do a full rotation, it stops as soon as I release the buttons. Gives me the impression that there is no "adjustment mode" or that is not the way to activate it.

But I have already tried everything mentioned there anyway, I can adjust every hand except for chrono minutes. Beats me why the actual printed manual for that came with the watch has literally no mention of how to adjust chrono minutes, so so frustrating... But thank you for your help - I am all ears if you think of anything else to try? Otherwise I will leave it with Bulova and the seller (Creation Watches) and hopefully between them both they can come up with a solution.


----------



## Kilovolt

If I well remember there's been a couple of similar cases in the past months here in the subforum, both concerning Bulova chronos. One was a moonwatch and the other one I can't recall.

In both cases the verdict has been that the only solution is to remove the small hand and place it back in the right position.

Let me see if I can find them. And here they are:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/trouble-bulova-chronograph-hands-3475737.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/bulova-apollo-15-chronograph-alignment-problem-3209922.html


----------



## Dosiek1974

Guys, I have found the solution. If you are pushing the button A and B alternatively, chrono hour hand moves back. This way you can align it to required position.


----------



## mugget

Thanks *Dosiek*. Unfortunately the chrono hour hand isn't the problem, that adjustment works fine and is covered in the user manual.

It's the chrono minute hand that can't be adjusted. I missed the warranty period cutoff, so I couldn't get it looked at yet... but it's losing time slowly, will be due for a battery replacement now. I'll just get the shop to manually adjust the chrono minute hand back to zero and hope it doesn't get out of sync again...


----------



## azkid

mugget said:


> Thanks *Dosiek*. Unfortunately the chrono hour hand isn't the problem, that adjustment works fine and is covered in the user manual.
> 
> It's the chrono minute hand that can't be adjusted. I missed the warranty period cutoff, so I couldn't get it looked at yet... but it's losing time slowly, will be due for a battery replacement now. I'll just get the shop to manually adjust the chrono minute hand back to zero and hope it doesn't get out of sync again...


I will have to do the same with my moon pilot :/ let us know how it turns out.

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mugget

Ok - finally I have this problem resolved!!

After searching around, thinking that I would have to send my watch interstate to have a Bulova tech look at it I took a chance last week and brought it with me to a local shopping centre. The jeweller there happened to be a Bulova dealer! Well they were completely stumped by the problem - no mention of how to reset the minute chrono in the manual or on the internet. The only option was to remove the mechanism and manually zero the hand. They did this with no worries and the needed battery replacement while they were at it, I don't know why I waited so long to get this looked at and worried about it so much. It was ready next business day and only cost AUD $37.50!

Happy days!

Still a bit peeved that it happened to a new watch, should have got onto this sooner but I let the warranty lapse. Best not to focus on that, just happy that the watch can go back into service!


----------



## Dulllll

mugget said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is has been really bugging me for a bit - the chrono minute hand won't reset to zero and there is no mention of how to do this in the manual!
> 
> Its my work watch so I use it all day every day... hopefully someone can help get this sorted so I can stop timing on my phone.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 10963362
> View attachment 10963370


Don't know if you fixed this problem of the large red second hand...model #


mugget said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is has been really bugging me for a bit - the chrono minute hand won't reset to zero and there is no mention of how to do this in the manual!
> 
> Its my work watch so I use it all day every day... hopefully someone can help get this sorted so I can stop timing on my phone.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 10963362
> View attachment 10963370


10/3/2020 Same problem..fixed by pressing button B (1 o'clock) with stem in all the way...needle moves about 1/2 second per push..lots of pushes...


----------



## Dulllll

To move the red large second hand model 96B...pull the stem out (3 clicks) red hand will stop...Press button B (1 o'clock) until red hand is at 60seconds...Then set time as normal....10/7/2020


----------



## TommySwed

scuba dude said:


> Put the crown to the last position, and press the button above. 1 click per second.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot worked perfectly on my Bulova 2 Military Chronograph
Regards Tommy


----------

